

Today you, tomorrow me [from 1982] - evancaine
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12043294

======
evancaine
Given the festive spirit and the popularity of the original submission titled
"Today you, tomorrow me", I thought HN may enjoy this story.

Merry christmas HN

~~~
meadhikari
Thanks a lot for the submission. Really wisdom worth a christmas gift. Merry
christmas HN

------
ajays
Thanks for sharing that. It brought tears to my eyes.

Every time I read such a story, my faith in humanity is restored a little bit.
I wish such stories were given more publicity; instead, we read about the
latest mugging, stabbing or junkie actor every day.

These stories, combined with Neil Fraser's actions from a couple of days ago,
have made the season for me. Thank you, HN!

And remember, people: it doesn't take much to do these things; just the desire
to help others. Just do it!

~~~
balplaeb
If you think this is a great story, there's one on reddit where someone
changed a car tire for someone else! also, cats.

~~~
rbxbx
And just when your faith in humanity is restored a little bit, there's always
someone just around the corner to drag you back down.

I fall into this trap myself sometimes, but it's becoming more and more
important to take in active stance in fighting your cynicism, even if it means
losing some face to the trolls of the world.

~~~
ajays
I hear ya... but as I've matured in life, I now feel sorry for such cynics:
probably life has been so tough on them that they have lost their ability to
see the good that is around us.

------
gokhan
Another nice story:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ahg8x/what_is_the...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ahg8x/what_is_the_nicest_thing_youve_ever_done_that_no/c0hkuyq)

------
prs
For reference: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003515>

------
thefreshteapot
<http://www.bernardhare.com/articles.htm>

Reading some of his articles is how the last hour of my christmas evening has
been.

~~~
arethuza
Thanks for posting that link, I've spent a while reading those articles -
quite a way to finish a Christmas day.

I've ordered a copy of his book "Urban Grimshaw and the Shed Crew" from
Amazon.

------
mshron
Thanks. I actually teared up a bit towards the end. A good reminder of some
perspective when you're knee deep in a project.

------
trouble
This submission has the lowest comment to vote ratio I think I've ever seen on
HN.

~~~
CountHackulus
Technically a story with 1 vote and 0 comments would have the highest ratio.
But point taken, not much commenting on this. Likely because this story was
posted on HN a few weeks ago, though I can' seem to find the link.

